# Bohning Blazer named BEST FLETCHING 5 yrs in a row!



## [email protected] (May 15, 2008)

Bohning Blazer® takes Gold for the 5th consecutive year!
Readers of Bowhunting World Magazine have named the Blazer® vane, “Best Fletching” for the 5th year in a row. This award is voted on by Archers who use the product, the “Grass Roots”. The Readers Choice Gold Award will appear on all packages of Blazers® starting 2/9/09. In this highly competitive market, Archers know that Bohning vanes are the best they can buy.
“Choose the vane that has dropped more jaws, hung more trophies, convinced more skeptics and provided more BIG, SILLY GRINS than all the “Knock-Off”, “Wanna-Be”, “Copy-Cat” vanes combined! The vane that has, hands down, out-performed them all!”


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

And well deserved too!! Long live the blazer!!! :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Hunter2678 said:


> And well deserved too!! Long live the blazer!!! :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

*????????*

Voted most POPULAR, nobody said anything about being the best.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*blazers*

Well out of all I have used these Blazer's have to be the best ever !!:thumbs_up


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Bohning Blazer named BEST FLETCHING 5 yrs in a row! 

Perhaps a reading and comprehension lesson is in order.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hunter2678 said:


> And well deserved too!! Long live the blazer!!! :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


:thumbs_up:beer::thumbs_up:beer::thumbs_up:beer::thumbs_up


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

the only fletchings I use!!!!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

These are the same "voters" that say Muzzy's are the best fixed blade... ...What ever. :thumbs_do

Congratz to Blazers, but best........?


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



MoNofletch said:


> These are the same "voters" that say Muzzy's are the best fixed blade... ...What ever. :thumbs_do
> 
> Congratz to Blazers, but best........?


WOW not very nice.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Well deserved IMO.

Blazers are all I use.


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Blazers*

they shoot very good, but i just can't get to stick a arrow very good


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

As mention if you read the many threads here at ARcheryTalk there are many archers that think otherwise, seems that they chnage something and they don't stick or lay flat on arrows. It has to be true if so many are having trouble with them. Maybe the guy that started this might do a search in the General Discussion Section and maybe he might see just how many have issues with the Blazers. The original worked great but something has changed because you can get both edges to lay on an arrow shaft and because of this after a few shots they start to seperate.

But [email protected] needs to read the threads he will see what some are talking about. Best that is just for those that voted and no one knows who really did now do we??? Could be shops that sell them being their biggest fletching they sell... But many here that use them noticed a change in they way they stick to an arrow...

Just interesting I was using them till they started falling off so I switch to another brand...And the new works have not had any issues so far being a year now...

LFM


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Blazer is King....as I've been saying for years...congrats Bohning!!:thumbs_up


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

LFM said:


> As mention if you read the many threads here at ARcheryTalk there are many archers that think otherwise, *seems that they chnage something and they don't stick or lay flat on arrows. It has to be true if so many are having trouble with them.* Maybe the guy that started this might do a search in the General Discussion Section and maybe he might see just how many have issues with the Blazers. The original worked great but something has changed because you can get both edges to lay on an arrow shaft and because of this after a few shots they start to seperate.
> 
> But [email protected] needs to read the threads he will see what some are talking about. Best that is just for those that voted and no one knows who really did now do we??? Could be shops that sell them being their biggest fletching they sell... But many here that use them noticed a change in they way they stick to an arrow...
> 
> ...


I think this is probably true when people are trying to put too much of a helical twist on them. With a little careful prep work, a clean work area, proper glue and NOT trying to exceed a 2 degree offset, I don't have any adhesion problems at all.


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*up*

:thumbs_upttt for the best vanes around


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

"I think this is probably true when people are trying to put too much of a helical twist on them. With a little careful prep work, a clean work area, proper glue and NOT trying to exceed a 2 degree offset, I don't have any adhesion problems at all."

I install hundreds of Blazers and never have an adhesion issue. I also use their heilical jig which works great. I find it is not an issue with the vane, so much as the application when problems come up. Most of the modern glues need the vane to be tight against the shaft to eliminate air contact to set up. If the jig is not pressing the vane tight enough to the shaft there is a gap and the glues are thier own solvent so they get "gummy" but never really set up hard. If the glue has any contact with the air it will not work. It is more of jig adjustment than any issue with the vane IMO.

Wyvern


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Wyvern Creations said:


> "I think this is probably true when people are trying to put too much of a helical twist on them. With a little careful prep work, a clean work area, proper glue and NOT trying to exceed a 2 degree offset, I don't have any adhesion problems at all."
> 
> I install hundreds of Blazers and never have an adhesion issue. *I also use their heilical jig which works great. * I find it is not an issue with the vane, so much as the application when problems come up. Most of the modern glues need the vane to be tight against the shaft to eliminate air contact to set up. If the jig is not pressing the vane tight enough to the shaft there is a gap and the glues are thier own solvent so they get "gummy" but never really set up hard. If the glue has any contact with the air it will not work. It is more of jig adjustment than any issue with the vane IMO.
> 
> Wyvern


I'm sure this works great. Where I see the problem is the use of other jigs that have been around long before Blazers.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

I use an Arizona EZ fletch alot as well with a right heilical. It actually puts a high offset on the Blazers because they are so short, but I have had no issues with them either...
Wyvern


----------



## jbwisconsin (Aug 12, 2005)

Good for the masses I guess, but too high of profile, too stiff and quality control is terrible. I have had three different sizes of blazers in the same package! Switched to flex fletch and wont be looking back. I think they kind of became the craze same as mathews!ukey:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I am going 2 put me some new red a yellows on my 30x's


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*wow*



jbwisconsin said:


> Good for the masses I guess, but too high of profile, too stiff and quality control is terrible. I have had three different sizes of blazers in the same package! Switched to flex fletch and wont be looking back. I think they kind of became the craze same as mathews!ukey:




wow managed to turn a blazer thread into a mathews dis


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I think this is probably true when people are trying to put too much of a helical twist on them. With a little careful prep work, a clean work area, proper glue and NOT trying to exceed a 2 degree offset, I don't have any adhesion problems at all.


Yeah I think many folks put a true helical on them but because they are so short and dont appear to be very helical they overdo it..then start to run into adhesion issues....I've fletched over 300 of them and have only had adhesion issues on 3 or 4 and I've used the old and new versions too.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

ttt for the good stuff!!


----------

